# Spousal sponsorship



## dragonele (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi everyone. I hope you can help me. I' m sponsoring my husband and thought I'd be able to send off the application today when I got a little doubt: if the police clearance certificates are translated but not notarized is that ok? he doesn't have a record and has never been in trouble with the law. I'm wondering if they will send back the application for just this reason.
Thanks for any help you may be able to give.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I think the certificate(s) would only need notarization if you were sending copies. You should send the original along with the translation.


----------



## dragonele (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, thanks for replying so quickly, much appreciated!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Translations must be notorized.


----------

